# Cannot connect to remote host



## taffy22 (May 15, 2000)

Hi: I have a physicain who gets: Runtime error 35754 - Unable to connect to remote host. I went to http://www.imt.net/%7Ejoe/matt/program/vb/Tutorials/MicroKB/Q173/2/65.TXT and read it over but is there anyway some can translate this into people terms for me so that the physician will understand what he has to do to correct this problem. Thanks for all your help - have really appreciated the answers who have provided me with since yesterday. You guys are great.


----------



## MartinDuggan (Nov 25, 1999)

Basically all you've got to do is tell him to replace the Msinet.ocx included
with Visual Basic Studio SP2 installation with the Msinet.ocx on the Visual Basic 5.0 CD.

It says it only fixes it temporarily though...


----------

